# DYI Spray Foam



## cowbell9 (Jan 18, 2012)

has anyone seen these kits? i priced it out and 600sq' of it is actually cheaper than 600 sq' of 1inch XPS. I'm a true believer in you get what you pay for. Just curious.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

cowbell9 said:


> has anyone seen these kits? i priced it out and 600sq' of it is actually cheaper than 600 sq' of 1inch XPS. I'm a true believer in you get what you pay for. Just curious.


Where have you been pricing? Here in Minneapolis, a 1" 4' x 8' (32 board feet) is $13. The cheapest froth pack I see is on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dow-Froth-P...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cebfd5599

is $320 for 200 board feet. 7 sheets of 1" XPS will be more board feet at less than one third the price.

Not doubting what your saying, I would like to get some cheap spray in packs for my own use.

B


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Most DIY kits I see are at least $1 per board foot.


----------

